
Startup idea list - berlinup
Post novel startup ideas as comments and see how many karma points it receives. Who knows, one might be developed and you can take credit for thinking of the idea first.
======
TaylorGood
Uber for generating startup ideas.

------
cvaidya1986
Uber for ghost writing novels.

